# At what age are cats full-grown?



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Pepper and Pumpkin are almost 1 year old now -- hard for me to believe! Pumpkin is definitely bigger than her sister, while Pepper still seems kind of tiny to me. They look so little next to Snickers! :lol: 

Anyway, I began to wonder at what age they will stop growing. Snickers was huge by this age, and it is interesting to see that these two will likely remain much smaller than him. 

I know that cats come in all sizes and that females in general tend to be smaller than males. I would be interested in hearing what any of you know about physical maturity. Thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think I remember reading once that a cat, generally speaking, is 80% fully grown before one year old, and the remaining growth occurs very slowly for another year. But some breeds grow more slowly for longer. Of my own cats, Tommy and Rocket are a little over one year and Rocket has stopped growing, but Tommy is still growing slowly. Mellie is two years and she stopped growing about 8 months ago.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I would like the answer to that question also.

My cats are now 8 months old, I was wondering if they are full grown yet.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

I have read also that bobtailed cats are not fully grown until they are 3 years of age. This is because they develope slower then other cats.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, Tim. My recollection is similar. I vaguely recall reading that most of a cat's growth is complete by the end of the first year with some additional growth occuring in the second year. This was a general reference without regard to specific breeds.

Anyone else have any info about this? By the way, my cats are all domestic shorthairs.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Most of my domestics have been full size by 1-2 years. My vet told me that Charlie would be 3-4 years before he reaches his full size (he's a Tabby Maine ****).


----------

